# western boots? :)



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I like the Ariat Womens ProbabyAriat International - Ariat® Women's Probaby? and Heritage DuracrepeAriat International - Ariat® Women's Heritage Duracrepe boots. They are both amazingly comfy and hold up pretty good.

I prefer Ariat to Justin boots.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have these Justin boots Justin women's pink stitch Gypsy riding boots - round toe

My local Western Wear shop suggested them since I have wide feet and can't wear anything with a narrow toe. They are very comfy and more importantly, came right out of my stirrups last week when I ended up doing an emergency dismount. I paid $40 for them on sale. Oh and the pink on them made my lil girl happy since she has pink boots and wanted us to match.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I use and have only used ropers for everyday use and riding. They last long, come it lots of color variety, are comfy, and aren't too expensive. I won't wear any other ones for just my everyday use. I think the pair I bought this summer were $90.00. But since I've been riding there only the second pair I've bought. Though my instructor gave me a pair of hers she didn't use anymore, so I have an extra pair. 

I don't really like these ones, but heres a quick example of what they look like: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGLL_en&um=1&ei=7j13S7W_NqaetgO7wbW8Cw&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Roper+ladies+-+Horseshoe+Kiltie&spell=1&start=0


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love my Ariat Probaby's!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

for me it's ariat over justin. square toed over round. and I like the boot to come up about mid-calf. when I'm in the saddel the shorter ones leave more leg to be rubbed on.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally only like western boots that on the upper end. When I go to by a pair of boots there are several things I look for. I like to have a pegged sole. Double pegged IF I can. These are much better made boots and will hold up for ever.

Here are some of the better boots you will find. These are great. I have owned a pair for years. They look like they are new.

CowboyWarehouse: Rios of Mercedes

Also when trying on boots. The heal should slip when they are new. If they do not they do not fit properly and you need to keep looking or go up a size.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My favorite are Lucchese, the 2000 series. I've had my current pair for ~10 years or so. Very plain, very heavy duty, nothing fancy, they are for riding not dancing but they are reasonably priced. The pair I have cost me $200 (but that was 10 years ago).

I also have a pair of Justin and a pair of Ariat lace ups that I use for training and going to auctions or in the mud.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> My favorite are Lucchese, the 2000 series. I've had my current pair for ~10 years or so. Very plain, very heavy duty, nothing fancy, they are for riding not dancing but they are reasonably priced. The pair I have cost me $200 (but that was 10 years ago).



Those are nice boots too. 

I also have a pair of Sanders. Now I really like those boots. They are about 15+ years old and they fit like slippers. So comfy.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wear Hathorn boots. They send you a kit to measure your foot and then custom make them to your feet. I have very large feet and it is hard to find good boots but Hathorns have always lasted a long time.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I wear Twisted X brand. They were $50 on sale and usually run between $100 an $200. I had them resoled after a year an a half of wear all day everyday. if you only wore them to ride they would last forever! I just wear mine constantly lol

They are nice boots super comfy and they will form to your feet after a few wears.

I also hear that ariats are good but They dont fit my feet right!!! I cant wear them...but you might try a pair to see. 

So for non-lace up cowboy boots I say twisted X, ariat if they fit you right.

If you want lace ups justins an timberlands are good.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin I have long narrow feet, So i rarely can buy anything off the shelf. Unless it at one of those boot stores in dallas with 10,000 to choose from.

Last summer Nocona had a factory trailer make the rounds of the Reams stores. I think a day in Layton, day in SLC and day in Provo area.

The trailer had one of every size that nocona makes. You try the boots on till you find the pair that fits. Pick out a color, style and leather and go in the store and pay for it. They give you a 20% discount for waiting for the boots to be made. 8 weeks later your boot arrive fresh from the factory.

I can honestly say, these are the best fitting boots that I ever bought. I bought a pair of Oiled Toro for everyday wear. 

In the past if I was lucky I could find "B" width on the shelf, But I actually ordered a "AAA" width when I got fitted. Which no store ever stocks.

Back to the origina posters question of what cowboy boots to buy. What are you going to do with them? Do you want something showy for the judges, comfortable to ride in, to go line dancing in?

Almost 100% of the time I wear lace up packers when I'm riding the horse. Since I ride so much back country and wilderness, I want some thing that has a lot of ankle support in case I have to get off and walk. And as comfortable as my traditional cowboy boots are for going to a movie with my wife, or feeding the horses, or just hanging out. I would not want to walk 5 miles in the mountains in those boots.

Since I don't show, I could care less about what people think of my appearance. I want something that has a spur ledge, that had enough heel to prevent me from slipping through the stirrup, That has enough of a point to slip easily into the stirrup. That has a little thicker sole so I don't rock bruise my own feet if I take a hike. I have lighter boots for summer use and heavier boots for cold weather use. I think the "Kenetrek Cowboy" boots are the best cold weather winter boot you can buy.Kenetrek Boots They will keep your feet warm at 0*F. I have Ariat, Justin, Double D and others that I wear depending on the season. I frequently take several pair with me, because I get them wet and I prefer a dry pair to wear tomorrow if I get the wet today. Some times we get out feet wet crossing rivers.


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

i wear a lot of double H boots, and really like them for the most part. i hesitate to wear the crap out of the one pair. they're so dang comfy and they were on sale.......because they were being closed out and no longer produced. i messed up and got a pair of mex made ones that are a bit too small, but they're a great riding boot because they're stiff and fit snug w/o insoles. spurs probably won't come off of them again any time soon.

wife has a pair of dan post men's work boots. great pair of HEAVY boots, and they're holding up quite well to regular wear.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If you aren't showing, why don't you just use the boots you have?


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

I love my justin lacers


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ariat's boots are the best. I have owned nothing but Ariat's sinc eI discovered them. I bought a pair when I started competing again after my break and **** was I happy. They were comfortable, durable, stylish, and even when I got stepped on by ****** it didn't hurt the toe was so thick. You won't find better ones, trust me


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

I've worn western boots every day- all day for 50 years. I've worn Tony Lama, Justin, Hawthorn, White and Lucchese. But my favorites for many years were Olathe. I think Olathe's lost quality after they were bought out by one of the big bootmakers. I've worn Ariat for the past several years. They are comfortable (for old feet) and come in a wide variety of styles. The hold up well too. With good care they last me 1 1/2 to 2 years. 
BTW, I don't wear lace ups anymore. About ten years ago I fell off a horse (goofing off) and got hung up. Broke a vertebrae- it was not fun. I thought I'd better go to wearing slip-ons (or not fall off anymore!). 

Rod


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Though I ride Western I'd never give up my english rubber boots :lol:
Had them for 10 years and just love em!

Do show picks when you got your boots ;D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do like Ariats, they are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn and they hold up pretty well. Pretty much for any really good quality boot, you are likely to spend over $100, though lesser quality can be found cheaper. I like the slick leather sole boots as opposed to the crepe soles or the probaby, I don't want to risk getting a foot hung. I have also found that the square toes are much more comfortable.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Ariat Probaby! I also have Fat Babies, (which I wear 90%) of the time for daily wear, but my Pro Babies are for the barn. Smooth bottom for easy escape from the stirrups, and crap doesn't get stuck in the treads. I LOVE my Ariats. They are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I have yet of find a really good boot that is comfy like a slipper for under $350. I have had some cheaper boots ($100-$125) but they were no where near as comfortable and did not last anywhere as long as the better boots. A good boot should go through 5-6 resoles easily if you take proper care of the leather.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a pair of Hawthorns that have been resoled at least 6 times and rebuilt once. I have worn them for over ten years. I think thier great boots at a great price. I might try Olathe next though if I can find them big enough.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a thing about buying American products whenever possible. Check out Chippewa boots. My husband has some snake boots that he has been riding in for many years.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a pair of their snake boots that I used to wear when I rode in an Australian saddle - very comfortable boot. Tony has good taste!


----------



## BritishReiner (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a pair of Justin boots but I have heard that Ariats are the best.
Here is the best site I have found for buying western gear (I have bought boots, belts... on there) Western Wear, Cowboy Boots, Wrangler Jeans, Levis Jeans, Justin Boots, Ariat Boots, Cowboy Hats, Work Boots, and Cowboy Shirts by Sheplers


----------



## xXBrutalxInterludeXx (Jan 7, 2010)

Personally I think using western boots just because you ride western is unneccisary and fake, unless you have to wear them. You can get Gorgia boots for about 80$ and they are really nice. They are kinda western I guess, but unless your looking to do Western Pleasure or EQ. And "cowboy boots" are required.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Ariat with ATS are comfy! 

Be careful with the "Fat baby" boots because they can be wide and then don't fit in your stirrup as well- i beleive (could be wrong) but they are really designed for just wearing around.

I have 2 pairs of the Ariat Heritage and LOVE them.

These one "feel" like an english boot (i ride primarily hunters) so i think that is why i love them so much!

http://www.pfiwestern.com/pfi/weste...lvl1=Wboot&lvl2=Wariat&item=10004718 BLK/SCAR
http://www.pfiwestern.com/pfi/western.wear/itemdetl.html?item=39971 MAPLE/BLK


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

xXBrutalxInterludeXx said:


> Personally I think using western boots just because you ride western is unneccisary and fake, unless you have to wear them. You can get Gorgia boots for about 80$ and they are really nice. They are kinda western I guess, but unless your looking to do Western Pleasure or EQ. And "cowboy boots" are required.


I have had over the years about 10 pairs of Gorgia boots and yes they are nice and are about $85 however they do not last (about a year) you can not re sole them. They are not very good to ride in although I do and have. I would not ride a green horse in them. Your foot can easily get hung with them. 

Cowboy boots are not just a fashion statement. They are what is used for several reasons. Once they are designed to fit the stirrup. They are also designed to come out of the stirrup and not to through it. Also if you do get hung up they are made to come off if they are properly fitted. They are also been designed to carry a spur in the proper position.

Also a good hand made pegged cowboy boot can be resoled and rebuilt as needed. So they last for ever if cared for properly. I have a couple of sets of boots that are about 15-20 years old and although they no longer have their original sole they look like new.


----------



## IndianGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Ariats!!! Ive been wearing mine 3 years now and they still have alot of life. So comfortable.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Ariats here too. I was a true believer of Justin's all growing up, but ever since I bought my first pair of Ariats I have never bought anything else. I ride and wear every day my Ariat Heritage II lace ups. I also have a pair of Ariat western boots, also Heritage, but I don't wear them as much as the lacers.

http://www.ariat.com/products_detail.aspx?pcid=12&cid=28&scid=100&pid=643


----------



## xXBrutalxInterludeXx (Jan 7, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> I have had over the years about 10 pairs of Gorgia boots and yes they are nice and are about $85 however they do not last (about a year) you can not re sole them. They are not very good to ride in although I do and have. I would not ride a green horse in them. Your foot can easily get hung with them.
> 
> Cowboy boots are not just a fashion statement. They are what is used for several reasons. Once they are designed to fit the stirrup. They are also designed to come out of the stirrup and not to through it. Also if you do get hung up they are made to come off if they are properly fitted. They are also been designed to carry a spur in the proper position.
> 
> Also a good hand made pegged cowboy boot can be resoled and rebuilt as needed. So they last for ever if cared for properly. I have a couple of sets of boots that are about 15-20 years old and although they no longer have their original sole they look like new.


I realiz this, and looking over my post, it seemed some what rude sorry none inteneded.. I know they are not always a pashion statement, but I know a good deal of people who wear them who only use them as it.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorgia boots are great comfy work boots. They just tend to be too wide to really ride in although I do just that it is probably not the best idea.


----------



## xXBrutalxInterludeXx (Jan 7, 2010)

nrhareiner said:


> Gorgia boots are great comfy work boots. They just tend to be too wide to really ride in although I do just that it is probably not the best idea.


Really? What kind did you get? I got mine last summer, and they are perfect for riding (even english) for me, at least, and they are as good as new!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

They are the lace ups. Leather tops. the leather tends to dry out really fast and will crack same with the soles. I have yet to have a pair last more then a year and a half. They are wider then a cowboy boots and have non slip soles so they do not come out of the stirrup very well.


----------

